# SONY DCR-HC46 copying from the tape to hard disk



## no81bob (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi - excuse the lack of technical know-how here. Have a Sony digital video camera as above and have recorded lots of stuff on to the tape and want to transfer on to hard disk to edit. The manual says can't do that without a product called Picture Package but unfortunately seem to have mislaid that. Tried to download but you can't and its not supported anymore anyway.
So Sony are suggesting that I download Picture Motion Browser but can't do that without proof of having had Picture Package...catch 22.
Hope someone can help...do I actually need the software to download on to hard disk on the first place...and if so is Picture Motion Browser the answer? Many thanks for any help...


----------

